#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-22
<pleia2> doctormo: what do you use for your screen capture videos?
<pleia2> xvidcap?
<doctormo> pleia2: gtkRecordMyDesktop
<pleia2> doctormo: cool, thanks :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-25
<pleia2> btw - the CC is close to a decision on licensing of the ubuntu wiki (yeah, it's really unlicensed at the moment, sigh)
<pleia2> well, less the license, more the way we go about relicensing, darn copyright :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-27
<cprofitt> type something
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> an hour later :D
<Pendulum> pleia2: you were just resisting doing what you were told, that's all :P
<pleia2> lo
<pleia2> l
<doctormo> Hey there
<pleia2> hey doctormo :)
<doctormo> Busy times
<doctormo> I'm just about to email all my students
<pleia2> cool
<doctormo> pleia2: I've CCd you in so you can read it :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> doctormo: nice
<pleia2> doctormo: are you rewriting your classes at all?
<doctormo> pleia2: I will be trying to do editing, the first class needs writing anyway since I don't have an intro class written.
<doctormo> pleia2: But ATM I got AnimeBoston > GroundControl > SysAdmin Classes and a bunch of other low burning things that may actually earn me some money ;-)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> things are finally calming down for me over here post-move, so I'll start seeing where I can pitch in
<doctormo> Hopefully after AnimeBoston things will calm down here quite a bit
<doctormo> That reminds me, I need to make some posters
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> oh bother, I need to print some more business cards for the jam tomorrow
 * pleia2 adds to long list
<doctormo> pleia2: Business Cards! How could I forget those, thanks for the reminder.
<pleia2> sure thing
 * pleia2 sees beautiful weather outside, goes to enjoy it for a few hours
<doctormo> pleia2: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-usa-sysadmins
 * ZachK_ waves
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-28
<pleia2> doctormo: cool
<doctormo> pleia2: What are you up to this eve?
<pleia2> ended up going out to the asian art museum today (beautiful weather, I couldn't stay home!)
<pleia2> now it's business cards, printing up a pamphlet about documentation for an informal presentation tomorrow at our berkeley jam
<pleia2> doctormo: think I should just toss up the generic ubuntu learning image up on ubuntu-owl.org for now?
<doctormo> pleia2: Yea, I should do a simple page. As I said before
<pleia2> don't mean to rush you
<doctormo> pleia2: I need cproffit to let the learning materials project go, it's still owned by the defunct learning board.
<pleia2> I talk to him daily, what do we need him to do?
<pleia2> transfer ownership to you?
<doctormo> pleia2: Aye, then I can perhaps team it later to some specific group.
<pleia2> looks like we might actually need Vantrax to do it
 * pleia2 pokes around
<pleia2> doctormo: I think I fixed it
<doctormo> oh? good
<doctormo> pleia2: http://ubuntu-owl.org/
<pleia2> doctormo: wow, nice!
<doctormo> Just something I quickly spliced together
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 impressed
<doctormo> pleia2: Well I had 50 mins to make it, so it's not like I did it in 2 mins
<Pendulum> doctormo: looks good :)
<doctormo> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/ubuntu-learning-materials/website
<doctormo> pleia2: Well that should sort us out for a little while.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> great
<doctormo> http://www.ubuntu-massachusetts.com/ <- You can see where I took the style from ;-) but at least I designed the original
<pleia2> it's a good one
<nigelb> doctormo, curves would look more modern :)
<doctormo> nigelb: What kind of curves?
<nigelb> the boxes on the webpage is now a sharp box, but if you can curve the edges, would be nice
<doctormo> nigelb: I think you've got an eye for designing websites! I think you should impliment your ideas in the code branch above :-D
 * pleia2 chuckles
<nigelb> doctormo, I do, but I never learned how to code the curves :(
<nigelb> however I try, it just fails
<doctormo> nigelb: Aw, now I need to teach you how to do curved boxes
 * nigelb is willing to learn :)
<doctormo> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ma <- you see these boxes, curved. I did those.
<nigelb> aha, thats exactly what I meant :)
<nigelb> that looks neat and modern
<doctormo> Also shaded curves, because the right and bottom are bigger than the top and left.
<doctormo> (shadow taking up some space)
<nigelb> doctormo, I did this http://acceptindia.org/accept2/
<doctormo> nigelb: Do you have 20 mins to go through it now?
<nigelb> but the curves were done by someone else
<nigelb> nope, tomorrow?  I'm getting ready for church
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm probably not going to have time again, but there are about 4 tricks you need to do it. Mostly installing firebug and playing with relative and absolute css positions
<nigelb> oh, I'll look at firebug for that box.  that should tell me something
<aude> bonjour
<leoquant> aurevoir
#ubuntu-learning 2012-03-23
<JoseeAntonioR> StepNjump, txwikinger: ping? I need someone from the project.
<pleia2> none of the people who were originally involved are here anymore :(
<pleia2> we'd be starting from where we left off on the wiki and ubuntu-owl.org
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to revive the team, as materials can be used for actual school classez
<JoseeAntonioR> classes*
<pleia2> so on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning you'd want to look under "Materials"
<pleia2> er "Course Material Writing"
<pleia2> click on the icon with the hat :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Materials
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok :)
<pleia2> http://doctormo.org/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/ is an example of a class that doctormo wrote
<pleia2> akgraner was also trying to work on some stuff, let me see if she updated the google doc
<JoseeAntonioR> that's great
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe I can catch her and talk about it
<pleia2> ah, she didn't end up updating the doc
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gNbpaBTkH2YHfLh2BW9ek30up6TrnANzWjCcRuvYR40/edit
<pleia2> it's a decent outline for some teaching she wanted to do though
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> that can be used as a basic scheme to work on
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, this would be considered as official documentation?
<pleia2> the only "official" documentation is what is shipped with Ubuntu itself
<pleia2> even help.ubuntu.com/community/ is all "unofficial"
<pleia2> but it could be the default place people are sent when they want learning materials to teach in classes
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry Lyz, could you please paste what you said before? My window closed :(
<pleia2> 18:56:00 < pleia2> the only "official" documentation is what is shipped with Ubuntu itself
<pleia2> 18:56:11 < pleia2> even help.ubuntu.com/community/ is all "unofficial"
<pleia2> 18:56:57 < pleia2> but it could be the default place people are sent when they want learning materials to teach in classes
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> I think it's a good idea
<JoseeAntonioR> from my side, count me in
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to help as much as I can
<pleia2> so we tried to write what we want from a basic course layout: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<pleia2> but that's subject to change and discussion
<JoseeAntonioR> I see
<JoseeAntonioR> screenshots should be also attached when possible
<JoseeAntonioR> to make this easier
<pleia2> yeah, those are under "Other Resources'
<pleia2> (unless they are embedded in the document, which is ok)
<JoseeAntonioR> having a step-to-step with pictures guide will be perfect
<JoseeAntonioR> are there any classes written?
<JoseeAntonioR> apart from the DoctorMO's one
<pleia2> he wrote a few, they are all linked on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<pleia2> Local Computer, Networking, Package Management, etc
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> I think we can start with Ubuntu Installation
<JoseeAntonioR> that's the start point
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> I think it makes sense for us to write the classes targeting the LTS versions, so you'll want to do it with 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll wait until the final release comes out
<pleia2> it shouldn't change too much from now to then, maybe hold off on screenshots :) but you can write the outline and start with the basics
<pleia2> also, all the community docs are licensed CC-BY-SA, so as long as we say "we took this portion from help.ubuntu.com/community/whatever" we can copy docs
<pleia2> we don't want to be rewriting everything
<JoseeAntonioR> haha, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> but sometimes help.ubuntu.com is outdated
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> for help.ubuntu.com/community/ we also want to contribute back
<pleia2> so if something is outdated and we update it for ours, we should update there too :)
<pleia2> help.ubuntu.com itself (not /community) is harder since those are the official docs and there is an official procedure for editing them
<JoseeAntonioR> then, I can investigate about how to do it and mange to update it
<JoseeAntonioR> do you need to be part of a team to update help.ubuntu.com? I can apply for it, if needed
<pleia2> it's the ubuntu-docs team, I don't know what they're using for doc stuff these days
<pleia2> help.ubuntu.com/community/ is just a wiki, so anyone can edit it
<pleia2> http://jeremy.bicha.net/2012/03/22/ubuntu-docs-a-call-for-help/ is worth a read
<JoseeAntonioR> i'll read it right now
<JoseeAntonioR> I told you because in the 'official' documentation I only found how to install from the alternate CD
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can work along with the doc team to merge ideas
<pleia2> they have a very tight release schedule because they need to coordinate with translators *before* release
<pleia2> I'd love to see us collaborate, but it's a lot of work :)
<JoseeAntonioR> it is, so, for our actual plans we have to re-start the project, from what was left, using help.ubuntu.com/community
<JoseeAntonioR> and update the community pages when needed, if possible
<JoseeAntonioR> right?
<pleia2> pretty much :)
<pleia2> if you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout I see the "Overview" section to be what we pull from /community docs
<pleia2> we'll probably have to write Demonstration and Practical ourselves, based on that documentation
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> wait a sec, I think I've got an idea
<JoseeAntonioR> what about if we contact the ubuntu manual team when we've got lots of articles
<pleia2> to share our docs with them?
<pleia2> ours are licensed CC-BY-SA as well, so they're welcome to anything of course
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> I think this can turn into a big idea if we're successful
<pleia2> ok, heading off for the evening, thanks for your help :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you! see you!
